# savoir / connaître



## starlet

Quelle est la différence entre "savoir" et "connaître"?

Merci 

*Note de la modération : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Agnès E.

*Savoir* s'applique aux choses, *connaître* s'applique aux gens aussi.

*Savoir* est suivi d'un verbe généralement ou d'une proposition explicative (Je sais que c'est toi qui as mangé tout le gâteau / je sais pourquoi tu as choisi de passer par ce chemin-là / je sais comment tu as fait pour gagner ce concours)

*Connaître* est plutôt suivi d'un nom (je connais la meilleure façon de gagner le concours / je connais François, il est très gentil / je connais le chemin pour aller chez Jojo / je connais la différence entre savoir et connaître).

Hum.  Quelle question difficile !


----------



## paulvial

on sait quelque chose 
on connait quelqu'un 

mes amis anglais mélangent souvent les deux, car bien sûr, en anglais ils utilisent généralement un seul : know


----------



## Aoyama

*Savoir et connaître, *grand débat, et surtout souvent réponse parcellaire. _On sait qqc, on connaît qqn_, pas vraiment : je connais ce restaurant, je connais ce garçon.
Dans un premier temps, on prendra un repère par rapport à l'anglais :
savoir = to know _how to_
connaître = to know
et puis, on se souviendra que *savoir* est suivi d'un _infinitif :_
savoir parler, savoir conduire, 
ou d'une proposition avec *que* _+ verbe (ou un autre relatif )_:
je sais qu'il est malade, qu'il est français
*connaître *est suivi d'un COD :
je connais ce restaurant, je sais où il est/ je sais ce que l'on y mange
ce sont quelques pistes MAIS pas _sine qua non_ puisque l'usage ancien était imprécis. On trouve aussi : "*je sais une petite maison* au bord d'une gentille rivière", mais c'est un usage archaïque (fréquent quand même jusqu'au début du XIXème s).

Note de la modératrice : souvenez-vous que vous vous adressez principalement à des non-francophones. L'usage d'abréviations n'est pas autorisé sur nos forums (voir la règle 4 ici). Merci !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour

Le Trésor de la langue française informatisé dit néanmoins:


> − Loc. verb., au fig., vx, fam. Savoir qqn par cœur, savoir qqn sur le bout du doigt. Bien connaître quelqu'un, sa nature, son caractère, son comportement habituel. [Elle] les détaillait, les prenait par tous les bouts, les savait « par cœur » (Zola, Ventre Paris, 1873, p. 668).



sur cette page

Au revoir


----------



## paulvial

oui d'accord, c'est très intéressant, mais il ne faudrait quand même pas recommencer à parler comme on le faisait en 1870, autrement les québécois viendraient tous habiter ici !!


----------



## zaby

Un autre exemple d'emploi de savoir pour une personne : 
_je te sais intelligent _pour dire _je sais que tu es intelligent_


----------



## paulvial

oui en effet, mais dans ce cas-ci, savoir est bien employé comme reflétant le savoir, et non pas la connaissance de quelqu'un 

autrement dit , c'est bien savoir quelque chose ( cette chose étant "que tu es intelligent " )  et non pas savoir quelqu'un (qui ne semblerait pas correct )


----------



## Aoyama

Quelques éléments de réflexion encore à propos de *savoir* et *connaître* :
. savoir sa leçon (= par coeur)
on aura, par exemple, "savoir une chanson" et "connaître une chanson"
montrant bien que _savoir _est plus fort que_ connaître _(même si on peut _connaître_ une femme, jamais la _savoir_).
Reste qu'un locuteur de langue maternelle française ne fera jamais d'erreur sur l'emploi des deux verbes, sorte d'idiosyncrasie innée ...


----------



## tqv

Je n'apprends le français que 5 mois, j'ai donc beaucoup de soucis avec grammaire française: Voici ma question:
 quel est la différence entre "savoir" et "connaître" surtout dans cette phrase: 
 " elle ne connaît pas la réponse" ( pourquoi pas "sait" )
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Ploupinet

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur le forum ! 
Les deux mots sont très proches en effet, et il est difficile d'expliquer la différence...
A mon avis, "savoir" est utilisé pour des faits, ou des "savoir-faire" (par exemple : "je sais faire du vélo"), alors que "connaître" renvoie plutôt à la connaissance de quelque chose ou de quelqu'un, à quelque chose de concret : on peut "voir" ce qu'on connaît.


----------



## jester.

Ploupinet a tout à fait raison : il est assez difficile de différencier ces deux termes.

Voici ce que dit mon dictionnaire quant à ces deux verbes :



			
				Langenscheidt/Hachette Dictionnaire Pratique du français said:
			
		

> *connaître*
> 1. Avoir une idée pertinente de
> 2. Être informé de
> 3. Avoir la pratique de
> 4. Avoir l'expérience de
> 5. _Connaître un endroit,_ y être allé
> 6. Savoir l'identité de quelqu'un
> 7. Avoir des relations avec





			
				Langenscheidt/Hachette Dictionnaire Pratique du français said:
			
		

> *savoir*
> 1. Connaître, être informé de
> 2. Avoir présent dans la mémoire
> 3. Avoir une bonne connaissance de
> 4. (Avec un inf.) Être capable de
> 5. Avoir conscience de



Peut-être que ça t'aide un peu.


----------



## marget

Elle ne_ sait_ pas la réponse est correct, (ou possible) en effet, non?


----------



## itka

Oui, dans cette  phrase les deux verbes sont très proches et on peut employer l'un ou l'autre indifféremment :
_elle ne sait pas la réponse 
elle ne connaît pas la réponse _


----------



## Ploupinet

Je trouve que "savoir" est loin d'être naturel pour ce cas !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour moi aussi, "elle ne sait pas la réponse"  sonne bizarre, je dirais:

 - elle ne sait pas (sans complément)
 ou
 - elle ne connait pas la réponse.


----------



## Anne345

L'opposition entre *connaître *et *savoir* est moins nette qu'on ne le dit, elle tient moins à la signification qu'à certains usages. 
On oppose *savoir* et *connaître* dans la mesure où celui-ci oppose la connaissance de l'existence d'une chose à la connaissance de la chose elle-même: _connaître sa leçon_ ou _une prière_, c'est savoir quelle leçon on doit apprendre ou que telle prière existe. _Les savoir_, c'est être capable de les réciter. 
Mais si l'on dit _savoir par coeur_, on peut dire _connaître par coeur_. _On connaît_ ou _on sait l'allemand, la musique, l'orthographe, un métier_. _On prie qqn de faire connaître_ ou _savoir son nom, ses conditions_. Mais on dit plus souvent _connaître son chemin_ que savoir son chemin. 
_On connaît une personne, un tableau, une ville, une plante, une référence, sa chance, son erreur, son bonheur_. 
Mais devant un infinitif ou une subordonnée complément, on doit employer *savoir*: _Il connaît le chant_ mais _Il sait chanter_. _Il sait qu'il a tort_. _Il ne sait quand il pourra venir_. _Il nous a fait savoir qu'il ne fallait pas l'attendre_.
De _Je sais que le directeur est _(ou _que vous êtes_) _hostile à ce projet_, on est passé tout naturellement à _Je sais le directeur_ (ou _je vous sais_) _hostile à ce projet_. 
_Connaître de qqch_ est un terme de procédure (avoir autorité ou compétence pour juger une affaire). 
_Connaître à_ avec une négation. Je ne connais pas grand-chose à cela. Je n'y connais rien.

Source: _Nouveau dictionnaire des difficultés du français moderne_. Hanse-Blampain


----------



## itka

Tiens, c'est bizarre ! Vous semblez d'accord pour préférer "elle ne sait pas la réponse" à "elle ne connaît pas la réponse"... Pour moi, les deux sont équivalents, mais je peux me tromper ! 

De même, dans l'exemple d'Anne : connaître sa leçon... Pour moi, ça ne signifie pas : "savoir quelle leçon je dois apprendre" mais bien "je l'ai apprise" !

Il me semble qu'en Belgique, notamment, les emplois sont un peu différents. Vrai ou faux ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

itka said:


> Tiens, c'est bizarre ! Vous semblez d'accord pour préférer "elle ne sait pas la réponse" à "elle ne connaît pas la réponse"... Pour moi, les deux sont équivalents, mais je peux me tromper !


Non, c'est l'inverse 




itka said:


> De même, dans l'exemple d'Anne : connaître sa leçon... Pour moi, ça ne signifie pas : "savoir quelle leçon je dois apprendre" mais bien "je l'ai apprise" !


Moi, aussi.


----------



## geostan

tqv said:


> Je n'apprends le français que 5 mois, j'ai donc beaucoup de soucis avec grammaire française: Voici ma question:
> quel est la différence entre "savoir" et "connaître" surtout dans cette phrase:
> " elle ne connaît pas la réponse" ( pourquoi pas "sait" )
> Merci d'avance!



En effet, voici une véritable bouteille à l'encre. On peut pousser l'analyse trop loin, il me semble.

Mais en général, lorsque les deux mots sont possibles, "savoir" suggère qu'on a étudié, que l'acquisition du renseignement est active ou déliberée. Connaître semble plus naturel lorsqu'il s'agit d'un renseignement quelconque transmis à la mémoire et qu'on peut rappeler au besoin.

Donc, je préfere connaître à savoir dans les exemples suivants:

Je connais son nom, son numéro de téléphone, son adresse, une réponse, la raison, un mot, et ainsi de suite.

Je me sers de savoir le plus souvent avec un infinitif, une question indirecte ou une proposition subordonée.

Savez-vous faire la cuisine?
Elle ne sait pas quand elle va revenir.
Je sais que vous avez raison.

Enfin, savoir un mot veut dire qu'on l'a étudié, qu'on peut parler de son origine, ses emplois, etc. Connaître un mot signifie seulement que le mot fait partie de son vocabulaire.

Cheers!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

Pour moi on peut savoir la réponse ou connaître la réponse, indifféremment. Par ailleurs, je ne souscris pas du tout à l'idée que connaître _*sa *_prière ou _*sa *_leçon différerait en quoi que ce soit de savoir _*sa *_prière, _*sa *_leçon : dans ce cas, le déterminant possessif ne laisse aucune place à l'ambiguïté : dans les deux cas, et sans aucune différence de sens, on connaît le contenu/on sait ce que contient la prière, la leçon en question. Connaître _*une *_prière par opposition a savoir _*une *_prière, oui : j'en connais une qui s'adresse à Saint-Glinglin, mais je ne la sais pas par coeur, je ne peux pas te la réciter. Tout dépend du déterminant, donc.

Sinon, il me semble que la mise au point de Hanse-Blampain donne bien la répartition des emplois; à ceci près qu'il y a un usage littéraire de "savoir" au sens où on emploie généralement connaître : Je sais une ville, je sais bien mon bonheur, etc.


----------



## krokoll

Salut Tous 

Savoir ou Connaitre , là est la question lol

J'ai une explication que je voudrais tester aupres de vous : pour faire la difference entre ces deux verbes, il faut voir leurs relations avec les verbes apprendre enseigner et decouvrir.

On peut faire deux groupes :
1. apprendre et enseigner
2. decouvrir

Savoir # : pouvoir apprendre et enseigner # (et/ou ne pas pouvoir decouvrir #)
Connaitre # : Ne pas pouvoir apprendre ni enseigner # (et/ou pouvoir decouvrir #)

En resume, 
savoir sous entend qu'on nous l'a enseigne, qu'on peut l'apprendre et qu'on peut meme l'enseigner a notre tour
alors que 
connaitre sous entend qu'on l'a decouvert et qu'on ne peut ni l'apprendre ni l'enseigner 

exemples:

Je sais le chemin ::::: je peux enseigner mon chemin a quelqu'un 
Je connais le chemin ::::: ainsi, je ne pourrais l'enseigne a quelqu'un
Je sais parler l'anglais ::::: quelqu'un me l'a appris

Faites vos phrases en testant cette theorie et donnez moi vos impressions 

A bientot ...

PS :

Je connais la verite , mais je ne vous la dirai pas
Je sais la verite et je vais d'ailleurs vous la dire ... lol


----------



## Anne345

Désolée, mais je ne _sais_ aucun chemin, j'en _connais_ et je peux parfaitement vous les expliquer ! 
De même, je ne _sais_ pas une recette de cuisine, je la _connais_, que ma mère me l'ait apprise, que je l'aie découverte dans un livre ou inventée, puisque je _sais_ faire la cuisine. 

Ce dernier exemple montre que quand la connaissance s'exprime par un verbe on utilise systématiquement _savoir._


----------



## krokoll

Pour faire simple : 

Savoir quelque chose permet de la transmettre et de l'enseigner
alors que
Connaitre quelque chose ne donne pas la capacite de la transmettre et de l'enseigner

Exemple: 
vous connaissez le francais mais vous n'arrivez pas a m'expliquer simplement certaines nuances de la langue
vous savez parler le francais et c'est grace a ca que je peux lire et comprendre ce que vous ecrivez

PS: mes exemples ne montrent pas que j'ai raison mais illustrent une theorie simple avec une regle semantique concive

Remarque: de par mon experience et mes lectures, j'ai remarque qu'on pouvait utiliser les verbes savoir et connaitre dans les meme contextes. Neanmoins, ce qui m'importe va au dela de la grammaire et arrive jusqu'au sens qu'apporte le verbe a la phrase. Mon etude commence avec cette interrogation: est ce que l'enseignement oppose la savoir a la connaissance?


----------



## Pierre Lucien

Il y a une différence entre "tout ce que je sais" et "tout ce que je connais", non ?


----------



## tie-break

krokoll said:


> Connaitre quelque chose ne donne pas la capacite de la transmettre et de l'enseigner


Si je disais : _"je connais la combinaison du coffre-fort"_, ne serais-je donc pas en mesure de te la transmettre ?


----------



## krokoll

Pierre Lucien said:


> Il y a une différence entre "tout ce que je sais" et "tout ce que je connais", non ?


oui  
justement, je m'interroge sur cette difference et je me demande si il n'y a pas un rapport avec l'enseignement, la capacite de pouvoir transmettre


----------



## krokoll

tie-break said:


> ne serais-je donc pas en mesure de te la transmettre ?


En effet, tu connais la combinaison mais tu ne voudras pas me la donner. Et avec ma theorie, je peux dire que si tu m'avais dit: "je sais la combinaison du coffre" , c'est que tu voulais me la donner.

J'ai ici mis en lumiere un nouvel aspect : la volonte

Reformulation :


> Savoir quelque chose permet de la transmettre et de l'enseigner
> alors que
> Connaitre quelque chose , c'est ne pas pouvoir ou ne pas vouloir transmettre


----------



## flowering

quelle est la difference entre je sais et je connais


----------



## melu85

on connait quelque chose ou quelqu'un
on sait quelque chose (ça veut dire qu'on l'appris)


----------



## Kurisuru

Mais je crois que l'on dit « connaître une langue », plutôt que « savoir une langue » ...


----------



## jsrwang

Je crois qu'on dit "je sais l'anglais", "je sais le français", etc.

L'exemple qui me pose des problèmes : "on connaît l'histoire européenne", bien qu'on apprenne l'histoire...


----------



## domico

De mon point de vue, "savoir" induit la maîtrise d'une compétence (je sais conduire) alors que "connaître" peut dénoter l'absence de cette maîtrise (je connais la mécanique automobile : je sais changer une roue, mais je ne sais pas réparer un moteur)

C'est cependant une nuance très mince.

Cordialement 

Dominique


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Quel verbe utilise-t-on avec "*réponse*":

*connaître* ou *savoir*


*MERCI*


----------



## Maître Capello

Plutôt _connaître_…


----------



## Corrector

Bonjour,
C'est exact Maître Cappello : je sais = je connais la réponse.


----------



## geostan

Est-ce que je cherche midi à quatorze heues en suggérant qu'il pourrait y avoir une différence de sens entre les deux.

Tout en admettant que _connaître_ est le verbe usuel dans un tel cas, je me demande si _savoir_ serait plus employé dans le contexte d'une réponse célèbre dans l'histoire, par exemple.

Qui sait la réponse de Marie-Antoinette lorsqu'on lui a annoncé que les pauvres mouraient de faim et ne pouvaient plus acheter de pain?

Ce serait comme si on avait étudié pour apprendre ce détail-là.

Il me semble que _savoir_ implique un effort pour apprendre quelque chose, tandis que connaître suggère qu'on l'a appris presque par osmose ou sans vraiment le vouloir.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Est-ce que je cherche midi à quatorze heues en suggérant qu'il pourrait y avoir une différence de sens entre les deux.
> […]
> Il me semble que _savoir_ implique un effort pour apprendre quelque chose, tandis que connaître suggère qu'on l'a appris presque par osmose ou sans vraiment le vouloir.



Je ne ferais pas cette distinction-là, non. En fait, la seule différence que je vois serait plutôt une différence de registre : _savoir la réponse_ me paraît un peu plus relâché que _connaître la réponse_…


----------



## itka

Cette question savoir/connaître a déjà été discutée ici, je crois, mais je ne me souviens pas de la conclusion ! 

Il me semble que c'est une histoire de construction :
*connaître + nom ou pronom COD*
_Je connais Paris._
_Je te connais._
_Tu connais mon opinion à ce sujet._

*savoir + verbe à l'infinitif /savoir + phrase* *COD ou COI*
_Il sait lire._
_Vous savez que je suis d'accord sur ce point._
_Tu sais ce qu'il t'a dit !_
_Elle sait à qui nous pensons._
...et lorsqu'on rencontre savoir directement devant un nom, c'est que le verbe ou le reste de la phrase est sous-entendu :
_je sais la réponse_ = je sais (quelle est) la réponse.
_il sait le chinois_ = il sait (parler) le chinois.
_Elle sait sa poésie_ = elle sait (réciter) sa poésie.

Il y a peut-être d'autres cas auxquels je ne pense pas pour l'instant...


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

[…] Je suis de l'avis de Cabezota. _Je_ _sais la réponse _ne me choque pas du tout_. _ 

J'ajoute à cette page de la BDL savoir et connaître

Je dirais par exemple :
_Je connais la réponse, mais je ne vous la dirai pas_
_J'ai bien étudié et je sais toutes les réponses par coeur._

Tout comme je dirais :
_Je sais mes prières mais je ne les récite pas._
_Je connais les lettres de l'alphabet grec, mais je ne sais pas les dire dans l'ordre._


----------



## mekman99

Quel est le verbe approprié dans cette phrase?savoir ou connaître?
On doit aussi savoir les obligations que tout travailleurdoit accomplir...


Merci tout le monde !


----------



## tilt

A priori, je dirais plutôt _On doit aussi connaître les obligations...
_Avec le verbe _savoir_, la construction _On doit aussi savoir quelles obligations tout travailleur... _me semblerait préférable.


----------



## tilt

Une petite remarque supplémentaire : on n'accomplit pas des obligations, on les remplit, plutôt.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

*je ne savais/connaissais pas la réponse 		*

Bonjour

Laquelle des propositions se dit normalement ?

Huumm ....  Connaître est mieux je suppose.. ?!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Les deux sont correctes. Connaître me semble plus courant toutefois.


----------



## geostan

_Savoir une réponse_ implique une connaissance ou un fait acquis délibérément, tandis que _connaître une réponse_ suggère que la connaissance a été acquise plus ou moins involontairement, par simple exposition, d'où que l'emploi de _connaître_ est plus courant.


----------



## aurumt

Bonjour, 

j'ai une question concernant l'utilisation de savoir et connaitre dans cette phrase :
doit-on dire "il connaît l'adresse de notre école ou "il sait l'adresse de notre école" ? 
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Mr Swann

Réponse
Il connait l'adresse.
mais il sait comment y aller.
il sait l'adresse a un coté de vérité éternelle ... effet comique garanti si c'est l'adresse du supermarché voisin ....

D'un sage on pourrait dire
Il sait. ( sous entendu tout ou presque)
il sait la réponse à votre question ( bien plus fort que connaître  )

en espérant avoir été clair et utile ....


----------



## azuçena13

Bonjour,Pouvez-vous me dire, s'il vous plaît, quel verbe est correct de remplacer ( CONNAÎTRE ET SAVOIR )dans  la suivante phrase: "Eu, excuse-moi, tu............ le verbe X?"Je vous prie de me dire quel est le bon choix et pourquoi.J'ai pensé employer le verbe Savoir vu qu'il s'agit de quelque chose d'abstrait, mais je ne suis pas sûre. Merci


----------



## féebleue

Je ne dirais pas "savoir un verbe", ça fait un peu bizarre. Selon le contexte, je dirais plutôt :
- _connaître un verbe_, au sens de "connaître le sens d'un verbe, avoir entendu ce verbe quelque part"
- s'il s'agit de savoir utiliser ce verbe, le conjuguer etc., _connaître la conjugaison d'un verbe_ ou bien _savoir conjuguer un verbe_.


----------



## GrammarQueen

Bonjour!

Je ne comprends pas la différence (s`il y en a une) entre:

1) Il ne sait pas mon nom.
et
2) Il ne connaît pas mon nom.

Je préfère utiliser _savoir _parce que « nom » est un fait, mais j`ai aussi vu la deuxième phrase.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Je dirais spontanément :  _Il ne sait pas comment je m'appelle / Il ne connait (même) pas mon nom.
_
Par contre,  _il ne sait pas mon nom  _ne me choque pas.

[…]


----------



## DeuxExpats

Bonjour, 

   Je voudrais connaître/savoir s'il y a une différence entre: "savoir la différence" et "connaître la différence." 

Les recherches sur google me disent que les deux phrases sont bien utilisées.  (535000 résultats pour "connaître la différence" et 676000 pour "savoir la différence") 

Bref, je ne connais/sais pas la différence!

Merci beaucoup.

  -§


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir DeuxExpats.

_Je connais la différence_ sous-entend que je l'ai apprise, avec cette idée très importante d'_apprendre à connaître_.
_Je sais la différence_ sous-entend plutôt que j'en ai conscience, que je la mesure.


----------



## Jeanne75

Bonjour,

Savoir est plus théorique (une connaissance intellectuelle, théorique - la science) et connaître plus "personnel" (je l'ai expérimenté - la connaissance, la vie);

Mais franchement dans cette phrase en particulier, hors contexte particulier, la différence est très très ténue.

Les deux veulent dire "Je suis capable de faire la différence".

Cordialement


----------



## volo

« Je sais les hivers, je sais le froid
Mais la vie sans toi, je sais pas »
C’est la célèbre québécoise, Céline Dion, qui nous fournit ce bel exemple.
(...)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Si je puis me permettre une piste :
"Je connais" porte sur l'existence et les caractéristiques "externe" de l'objet ainsi référencé
"Je sais" porte sur son contenu

"Je connais une chanson de Brassens " = je suis capable de citer le nom d'une chanson de Brassens. Peut-être que je peux la chanter mais cette phrase ne le dit pas explicitement.
"Je sais une chanson de Brassens" = J'affirme que je suis aussi capable de dire ses paroles, et propbablement de la chanter.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Nicomon

volo said:


> « Je sais les hivers, je sais le froid
> Mais la vie sans toi, je sais pas »
> C’est la célèbre québécoise, Céline Dion, qui nous fournit ce bel exemple.
> (...)


  Mais ce joli texte n'est pas de Céline. Il est de son parolier, Jean-Jacques Goldman.   

Ici, on parle de liberté poétique. Extrait de l'article de la BDL déjà mentionné dans ce fil.  C'est moi qui souligne : 





> L’opposition entre _savoir_ et _connaître _est souvent ténue. Dans certains contextes, les deux verbes peuvent d’ailleurs convenir. La distinction tient parfois moins au sens des mots qu’à certains emplois. *Ainsi, on observe que le verbe savoir a comme complément une chose, sauf dans certains emplois littéraires comme Je sais un pays, un peuple qui*…


  *Source*


----------



## tpfumefx

Les deux verbes peuvent être synonymes dans le sens d'avoir en mémoire et de manière à pouvoir réciter.


----------



## Maître Capello

tpfumefx said:


> Les deux verbes peuvent être synonymes dans le sens d'avoir en mémoire et de manière à pouvoir réciter.


C'est parfois possible, mais généralement pas. En particulier, pour une chanson, une poésie ou tout autre texte à réciter, je n'emploierais que _savoir_ (_par cœur_). CARNESECCHI l'a bien expliqué :


CARNESECCHI said:


> "Je connais une chanson de Brassens " = je suis capable de citer le nom d'une chanson de Brassens. Peut-être que je peux la chanter mais cette phrase ne le dit pas explicitement.
> "Je sais une chanson de Brassens" = J'affirme que je suis aussi capable de dire ses paroles, et probablement de la chanter.


----------



## Pitkin4

Est-ce qu'on "sait la difference" entre deux choses, ou on "connaît la difference" entre deux choses?


----------



## caraan

Salut
On connait la différence entre deux choses, le verbe "savoir" fait trop "enfantin". Mais le verbe "savoir" peut se retrouver surtout dans l'oralité.


----------



## Maître Capello

On dit en effet _*connaître* la différence entre X et Y_, mais _*savoir* quelle est la différence entre X et Y_ !


----------



## janpol

Quand ils ont le choix, les poètes préfèrent souvent "savoir" à "connaître" : 
Moi, je sais tous tes sortilèges,
Tu sais tous mes envoûtements. 
(J. Brel)
Je sais les cieux crevant en éclairs, et les trombes,
Et les ressacs et les courants : je sais le soir,
L'Aube exaltée ainsi qu'un peuple de colombes,
Et j'ai vu quelquefois ce que l'homme a cru voir !
(A. Rimbaud)


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi, qui ne suis pourtant point poète... je préfère aussi _savoir_ à _connaître_.

Est-ce que : C_omment (fait-on pour) savoir la différence entre X et Y _vous choque ?   Moi, pas.  
Même que je trouve curieux de dire :  _Comment (fait-on pour) connaître la différence... ?

Je sais faire la différence _serait une autre option.   
Mais  : _ Je sais la différence _ne me choquerait pas. Là, il me semble que _« quelle est » _serait sous-entendu.

D'accord avec jeanne 75 (post 55) qui a répondu à la même question.

J'aimerais que caraan m'explique pourquoi _savoir_ est  « enfantin ».  
Quelle est la différence entre _savoir et connaître la différence _? Franchement, je ne sais pas.


----------



## danielc

Dans la chanson _Le_ _picbois_, l'un des grands succès de Beau Dommage, (le plus grand groupe musical francophone canadien des années 70), on entend la parole suivante
"Tu sais pas les noms d'oiseaux
Je les connais pas par leurs noms"
_Connaître_ dans ce sens me semble un peu plus personnel, plus intime, que _savoir._


----------



## Nicomon

Ben dans la chanson,  c'est comme  « _connaître quelqu'un par son nom_ » .

Robert Léger (l'auteur des paroles)  n'aurait pas pu écrire :   _Je (ne) les *sais* pas par leur nom.  _

Il aurait pu écrire à la ligne précédente : _ (Quand t'es né sur du béton) Tu *connais *pas les noms d'oiseaux. _
Mais ça aurait été moins joli, à mon avis.


----------



## Nicomon

Je reviens sur ce fil vers lequel j'ai été dirigée à partir d'un autre.


Maître Capello said:


> C'est parfois possible, mais généralement pas. En particulier, pour une chanson, une poésie ou tout autre texte à réciter, je n'emploierais que _savoir_ (_par cœur_). CARNESECCHI l'a bien expliqué


 L'explication de CARNESECCHI (post 57) rejoint celle de la BDL.  Je remets ici le lien mis au post 40 de ce long fil :  
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Savoir et connaître

 On y trouve les exemples suivants :


> - Ces enfants *connaissent* la fable _La cigale et la fourmi_.
> (Ils en connaissent l’existence, peuvent en indiquer le propos, en faire un résumé.)
> - Ces enfants *savent* la fable _La cigale et la fourmi_.
> (Ils la connaissent dans ses moindres détails et peuvent la réciter.)
> - *Connais*-tu le tableau des éléments chimiques?
> (Sais-tu qu’un tel tableau existe?)
> - Tout chimiste doit *savoir* le tableau des éléments sur le bout des doigts.
> (Tout chimiste doit connaître le contenu complet de ce tableau.)


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,  

Pour me rassurer, on dit :

- Je voudrais _connaître la règle_ sur les étudiants qui  ....

N'est-ce pas ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Corrector

Bonjour,
Je ne peux pas deviner avec simplement un début de phrase bizarre. "Connaître la règle" est un énoncé correct
Mais la seule formulation française de ce début de phrase  est : - Je voudrais _connaître la règle_ *pour *les étudiants qui ....


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup _Corrector_.  Oh, oui, j'ai pensé à 'pour' aussi mais je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai changé d'avis ! 

Oui, vous avez raison. J'ai cru que ma phrase était claire. D'accord, j'explique : Par exemple, dans une université, il y a des règles concernant le nombre d'absence des étudiants et que j'ignore. Donc, ma phrase complète serait :

- Je voudrais _connaître la règle_ pour les étudiants qui ont plus de cinq absences pendant le semestre.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi dans le contexte de Gemmenita j'aurais dit : 
_J'aimerais / Je voudrais savoir quelle est la règle dans le cas des étudiants qui..._


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup, _Nicomon_.
Vous me conseillez donc de contourner la situation?

Pour moi aussi, 'connaître la règle' semble un peu moins utilisé et sonne pas bien à l'oreille, dans une lettre (officielle).


----------



## Chimel

Gemmenita said:


> Pour moi aussi, 'connaître la règle' semble un peu moins utilisé et sonne pas bien à l'oreille, dans une lettre (officielle).


Je ne dirais pas cela: _connaître la règle_ me semble parfaitement usuel et naturel, y compris à l'écrit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Chimel. Je trouve même _connaître la règle_ un peu plus courant que _savoir quelle est la règle_.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute quand même ceci.

En fait, j'emploie beaucoup plus le verbe _ connaître _en parlant de personnes que de choses.
Pour moi le contraire d'_ignorer_ est _savoir.  _Je dis : _ savoir la réponse_ là où d'autres diraient _ connaître la réponse. 

Savoir quelle est_... est la même tournure que celle de l'exemple de Maître Capello au post 63. 

Donc ici :   je sais qu'il y a une règle, mais je ne sais pas quelle est cette règle, au juste.  
_Pouvez-vous me dire quelle est la règle ?_  Ensuite, je le saurai.

En tout cas il n'est pas incorrect de dire :  _savoir quelle est la règle_ plutôt que _connaître la règle. _Je ne suis pas non plus la seule à le penser ou à le dire.   Balzac aurait pu écrire  _connaître le mobile..._ mais il a écrit_ savoir quel est : _


> _Si votre façon de traiter la morale ressemble à votre manière d'envisager l'histoire, dit Lucien, je voudrais bien *savoir quel est *en ce moment *le mobile* de votre apparente charité?_ (Balzac, _Illus. perdues_, 1843, p. 714).


----------



## Chimel

Bien sûr, ce n'est pas incorrect et c'est même tout à fait courant. J'avais simplement réagi parce que Gemmenita avait cru pouvoir tirer comme conclusion de ton message que "_connaître la règle_ semble un peu moins utilisé et sonne moins bien à l'oreille" (message # 73).

En fait, les deux expressions me semblent être équivalentes en termes d'usage et de registre.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Et lequel on utilise pour le mot 'la raison' ?

(Pierre a longtemps attendu l'email de la part de son directeur, car il lui y avait demandé qqch d'important et crucial pour sa vie, et quand il le reçoit finalement, il est contrarié par le contenu de l'email auquel il ne s'attendait pas) et voici ma phrase :

- Imaginez à quel point il est contrarié après tant d'attente pour son email dont vous savez la raison. ( = vous savez la raison de son attente)

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt _objet_ que _raison_ dans ce contexte… Quoi qu'il en soit, le verbe _connaître_ me semble plus approprié ici, mais _savoir_ ne serait pas totalement exclu :

_… son e-mail dont vous *connaissez* l'objet_.


----------



## Gemmenita

Tout d'abord, merci beaucoup, _Maître Capello._
Mais dans ma phrase, comme j'ai expliqué entre parenthèses, l'antécédent de _dont_ est 'attente' et pas 'son email'.
Mais, déjà, ça tombe bien ce que vous avez expliqué en parlant de l'objet d'un email. On dit donc : «connaître l'objet d'un email». C'est noté! 

Mais est-ce qu'on dit:
- une longue attente dont vous _savez _la raison ?


----------



## Bezoard

Oui "savez" ou "connaissez" conviennent tous deux.
En revanche, le placement de _dont_ prête à  confusion dans _après tant d'attente pour son email dont vous savez la raison._
Ce serait peut-être plus clair ainsi :
_après tant d'attente, dont vous savez la raison, pour son e-mail. 
après tant d'attente -- vous en savez la raison -- pour son email.
après avoir tant attendu son email, vous en savez la raison.
après avoir tant attendu son email, vous savez  pourquoi._


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> vous savez pourquoi


 C'est certainement la plus naturelle de toutes les solutions faites jusqu'ici. On notera que dans ce cas précis le verbe _connaître_ ne serait guère approprié, contrairement à _vous en connaissez la raison_, qui admet les deux verbes.

Quoi qu'il en soit, aucune solution avec une proposition relative ne me convainc dans ce contexte. Par ailleurs, mettre le pronom relatif si loin de son antécédent est effectivement inapproprié car on comprend alors à tort qu'il reprend _e-mail_ au lieu de _attente_. Par défaut, un pronom relatif reprend en effet le mot précédent le plus proche qui peut convenir grammaticalement.


----------



## Nicomon

On peut aussi parler de _l'objet de l'attente / son attente.   _Cela dit, moi j'inverse le tout.

A_près une si longue attente, dont vous connaissez la raison / savez le pourquoi, imaginez sa contrariété à la lecture de son courriel. _

Ne me demandez pas pourquoi j'associe _raison_ à _connaître_ et  _pourquoi _à _savoir_... je ne sais pas moi-même.

*Ajout : * Nos posts de sont croisés, MC.


----------



## Chocou

Bonsoir 

Pour pouvoir employer le verbe "savoir" ou "connaître" dans une phrase, la règle dit :

- Savoir : il faut qu'il est suivie d'un verbe à l'infinitif ou d'une conjonction de subordination

- Connaître: il est toujours suivie d'un nom

Alors voici ma question, dans la phrase "tu ne sais rien", "rien" est un pronom indéfini, autrement dit, comment peut-on expliquer l'emploie du verbe "savoir" dans la phrase en question ?

Merci de bien vouloir m'éclairé là-dessus […].


----------



## nutcase7

Bonjour!
Connaître est toujours suivi d'un nom mais savoir peut être suivi d'un nom aussi.
Je sais les paroles de cette chanson = J'ai appris les paroles et je peux les réciter.
[…]


----------



## Metanoy

Bonjour!

Quel verbe doit-on utiliser avec le mot _secret_? 

Je *sais* tous les secrets

ou

Je *connais* tous les secrets


----------



## Bezoard

En langage courant, c'est plutôt "connaître", mais en poésie, "savoir" peut faire l'affaire.


----------



## Chocou

Bonjour   

Est-ce qu'on pourrait remplacer, dans la phrase suivante, "connaitre" par "savoir" ? Si c'est possible, j'aimerais savoir pourquoi :

*— *_Que _*connaissez*_-vous de ces gens-là ?_

Merci infiniment !


----------



## Bezoard

Non seulement c'est possible, mais c'est même la version la plus courante à mon avis.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Chocou said:


> Est-ce qu'on pourrait remplacer, dans la phrase suivante, "connaitre" par "savoir" ? Si c'est possible, j'aimerais savoir pourquoi :
> 
> *— *_Que _*connaissez*_-vous de ces gens-là ?_


Tout dépend du contexte car, selon celui-ci, il pourrait y avoir des nuances dans l'utilisation de l'un ou de l'autre.

Mon impression est que, selon le contexte, la forme "que connaissez-vous de ces gens-là?" semblerait vouloir s'enquérir d'une information précise: leur origine, leur mode de vie, leurs idées, etc., alors que "que savez-vous de ces gens-là?" pourrait tout simplement répondre à un intérêt pour avoir de leurs nouvelles.

J'insiste: cela dépend du contexte.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je pense toutefois que « que savez-vous de ces gens-là ? » est plus habituel, plus standard, et que « que connaissez-vous de ces gens-là ? » relève d'un registre un peu plus recherché, plus surveillé.


----------



## Chocou

je vous remercie tous pour votre aide.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute  un bout de cette page de la BDL (déjà mise en lien sur ce long fil)  :  *savoir et connaître*


> L’opposition entre _savoir_ et _connaître _est souvent ténue. Dans certains contextes, les deux verbes peuvent d’ailleurs convenir. La distinction tient parfois moins au sens des mots qu’à certains emplois. Ainsi, on observe que le verbe _savoir_ a comme complément une chose, sauf dans certains emplois littéraires comme _Je sais un pays_, _un peuple qui_… Le verbe _connaître_ quant à lui peut avoir comme complément des personnes et des choses, concrètes ou abstraites. Bref, on _connaît_ quelqu’un ou quelque chose, on _sait_ quelque chose.


Je serais en effet plus portée à dire :  _Que savez-vous de ces gens là ?  /  Je ne sais rien de ces gens là. _


----------



## Marqueurindélibile

Dit-on "j'aimerais savoir ou connaître la date et le lieu où se déroulera la fête" et pourquoi ? Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

On dira plutôt _connaître_ dans ce cas. Quant au pourquoi, je ne saurais le dire précisément… C'est d'autant plus difficile à expliquer pour des francophones de naissance qui ne réfléchissent pas du tout à cette problématique !


----------



## danielc

Et _savoir_ pour moi!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> "j'aimerais _savoir_ ou _connaître_ la date et le lieu où se déroulera la fête" ?


On entend les deux et, personnellement, je m'entendrais bien utiliser les deux aussi. J'y perçois une légère différence de registre : _connaître_ me semble un peu plus surveillé que _savoir_, qui est un peu passe-partout.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'emploierais pour ma part _savoir_ qu'à condition d'ajouter _quelle est_ :

_J'aimerais *savoir* quelle est la date et le lieu où se déroulera la fête.
J'aimerais *connaître* la date et le lieu où se déroulera la fête._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Même si on rencontre plus souvent _savoir_ + infinitif (« je sais lire et écrire ») et _savoir que_  + subordonnée (« je sais que tu es venue »), la construction _savoir_ + COD est licite et usitée : « je sais mes leçons ».

Toutefois, Robert précise :


> Le verbe _savoir_ admet peu de compléments substantifs, par rapport à _connaître ;_ ces compléments désignent en général des caractères abstraits [...]


Il ajoute :


> La langue classique admettait des emplois où seul _connaître_ serait aujourd'hui possible : avec une proposition _(savoir que…),_ un infinitif, un nom concret.



Il en ressort que « savoir la date » paraîtra peut-être un peu désuet, mais parfaitement utilisable. Ce  vers de Racine - langue classique - est très connu : « Ah ! _savez-vous le crime_ et qui vous a trahie, Madame ? »

Petit cadeau : il semble qu'une expression (remontée de ma mémoire) soit presque lexicalisée - en poésie - c'est « *je sais une clairière*... ». On la rencontre au XIXe et XXe siècles (entre 1850 et 2016).


----------

